# Laia - Via Laietana reached Km.1,001 !!!



## Roi Marphille

...works started some months ago, *Laia* keeps working on it! Km.2,000 is in sight...

*felicitats patufa!!!*​

​tiet Roi


----------



## ampurdan

*MOOOOLTES FELICITATS LAIA!!!!*
*Espero que ens regalis molts més posts com aquests més de 2000 que segur que has enviat (el que passa és que tu mateixa n'esborres la meitat).*​


----------



## Fernando

Felicidades, laiamaremos "tuneladora Gallardón" entonces.


----------



## Mei

* ALAAAAAAAA 1000 JA?!!!!!!!!!! *

* FELICITATS JOVE!!!*


----------



## Anna Più

*LA LAIA LA LIA (sovint!)*
*AI LAIA, LAIA!*
*Aquesta** LILA **és per tu!*

Que mai cap cap et malbarati aquest cap! 
FELICITATS!
A.​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡Fiu! Que soy el primero 
Mil felicidades por mil trocitos de ayuda y buen humor, paciencia e inteligencia, perspicacia y hasta a veces un poco de exasperada congruencia 
Un abrazo y, como dices, merci
Tigger

*Mod Edit:* This thread, started by Tigger, is being merged with the thread started by Roi Marphille.  In either thread, congratulations Laia on your first mille-post!


----------



## Like an Angel

Aaah, me ganaste de mano tigrecito... bue' ya lo dijo todo y muy bien el tigre Laiaita (lo digo como se me canta jajajajaja) así que felicitaciones y gracias


----------



## ampurdan

No es por desanimar, Tigger, pero esta vez no eres el primero, mira este hilo, jejeje. Aunque claro, reconozco que lo de Via Laietana no era precisamente evidente... (yo no supe de quién se trataba hasta que no entré en el thread).


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Si, ya me han avisado (*Via Laietana reached Km.1,001 !!! (Laia)* ) Espero que algún moderador pueda hacernos el favor de movernos para allá


----------



## Laia

Uooooooo quina il·lusió!! 

*Roi*, merci!!! Veig que l'has liat amb l'acudit aquest de la "via laietana"... aiiii jeje . Sempre tan enginyós... . Patufa.

*Ampurdan*, uups... em sembla que sempre esborro els posts que en realitat tu trobes encertats... jeje... però és que sóc una mica cagadubtes  

*Fernando*... todavía me das miedo  jajaja

*Mei*!!! SÍÍÍÍ!!! JAAAAA!!!  ja em tocava... jejeje

*Anna Più*... aiiii veig que ja em coneixes... però donaaa... tampoc em fico en tants merders...  ... almenys me'n surto gairebé sempre!! 

*Tigger*, merciiiiiii... muchas gracias a ti también, jaja, que cuando tú y yo nos metemos en el Cultural Discussions siempre nos pasa de todo!  

*Like an Angel* aaaarrrrg!! no me llames así!!! ya te dije que mi diminutivo es Laieta!!!!! jajaja (bueno, éste, pero sólo éste... te lo perdono)


----------



## Laia

Oh! I see I fotgot *GenJen54*... oops! Thank you very much!


----------



## diegodbs

Sorry Laia, no me había dado cuenta. 1018 Km de Vía Layetana asfaltada y yo sin enterarme. Es que las tuneladoras de Madrid me tienen un poquito....

Sigamos haciendo posts y kilómetros.


----------



## Laia

Gracias diego... sí, aquí estoy asfaltando... jeje... este pluriempleo es muy duro... ufff


----------



## Roi Marphille

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Sorry Laia, no me había dado cuenta. 1018 Km de Vía Layetana asfaltada y yo sin enterarme. Es que las tuneladoras de Madrid me tienen un poquito....
> 
> Sigamos haciendo posts y kilómetros.


...bueno... ...mi chiste no era tan malo no..?


----------



## Jana337

Felicidades, Laia! 

Jana


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> ...bueno... ...mi chiste no era tan malo no..?


A mi m'ha fet molta gràcia... aiii la via Laietana... allà a "Colom", tocant pràcticament al mar... jeje


----------



## Laia

Muchas gracias Jana


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA LAIA!!!  


Alundra.


----------



## Laia

Muchas gracias Alundra... después de la tormenta siempre llega la calma


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Gracias Laia!

 Te felicito por la gran cantidad de ayuda que das,
junto con picardía

Un abrazote,
cuchu
​


----------



## Laia

Ayyy Cuchu... jeje  
Muchas gracias... si puedo escoger... me quedo con el muñequito de en medio... el que baila... jejeje  


Bueno, buenas noches... dejaré la Vía Layetana a medias... porque mañana tengo un examen y necesito dormir!!!! 

Un besazo, compañeros!


----------



## fenixpollo

¡Feliz Postiversario, Laia!

*Tienes un don para hacernos reír y pensar. ¡Síguelo por mil más!* ​


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Laia.​


----------



## Laia

*Fenix*: mi aliado en algunos threads...  muchas gracias por todo, en resumen, por ser como eres 

Gracias *Outsider * ya nos dirás cómo siempre encuentras el link adecuado para solucionar las dudas!!


----------



## Phryne

Tarde (ya 1.117!!!  )... pero muy segura vengo a felicitarte!!!

 *Por mil mensajes más!!*​


----------



## Laia

Muchas gracias Phryne... todo llegará


----------



## Eugin

Pero Sra. Laiesca!!!!!  
*MUCHAS FELICITACIONES* por tremendo 
acontecimiento!! 

¡¡¡Menos mal que tu cerebro no se compara con el de nuestro amigo... 
y que nos puedes deleitar con esos 1000 (y piquito...) posts llenos de simpatía y sabiduría!!!  

 ¡¡Muchas gracias por tus ganas de ayudar!!!!!


----------



## Laia

Uau Eugin!! ¿Sabiduría? jejeje  ¡Que soy muy joven para tener sabiduría! 
El problema del cerebro de Homer es que de pequeño se metió un lápiz por la nariz y le subió hasta el cerebro, y bueno, desde entonces... jeje... el pobre hace lo que puede 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Samaruc

Ei Laieta... M'havia passat desapercebut aquest fil. Moltes felicitas, xiqueta!


----------



## Laia

Gràcies Samaruc... "mai és tard si la dita és bona"   (_pense que l'expressió era aixina_...  )


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Laia: Wow, chica! YA?! je je Felicidades! Lo siento por llegar tarde, pero quiero felicitarte porque has sido un gran ayuda en el foro. Te envio por tu conocimiento sobre inglés y español. Sigue asi!*


----------



## Laia

Gracias Venus
¿Me envidias? jaja   Eso es que no me has oído hablar nunca en inglés... y suerte que no lo has hecho!


----------

